# vip722 in rv



## GHerrmann (May 4, 2010)

Is there a way to connect a vip722 to a single, portable dish with a singe lnb.

I have fried two vip722 units by trying to do just a basic hook up. input from dish to tv1 input, and home dist. to the tv.every time I do this it fries the hard drive. I will still get reception, but only after error message of hard drive corrupt and having to erase the hard drive and several long reboots.

Imust be doing something wrong. I have set up several other dish units while camping but these were single units. its only the vip722 with the splitters and diplexers that I am trashing. 

Is it possible to hook up a vip722 in just a basic configuration such as in from sat and out to tv? The dish has a single lbn and looking to tune only 119 


thanks for any help


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://dish-network-mobile-television.dish-systems.com/


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You cannot (successfully, for long) use a dual-tuner receiver on an "in-motion" dish. Dish's dual-tuner receivers require that both tuners are operational, but these dishes are only designed for a single tuner, and when you have two different channels tuned in, the tuners will be fighting for control of the dish. This can be harmful both to the receiver and the dish.

Further, Dish's DVR receivers don't have nearly enough shock-proofing on the hard drive for them to survive very long on the road. Remember that DVRs are ALWAYS reading and writing to the hard drive.

If you want an HD-DVR on the road, you need to use a 211/211k and a USB external hard drive. A 501/508/510 might also work, at least in theory, but in practice, they aren't roadworthy either, and those boxes are so old that they are near-death anyway. The 211, with or without DVR capability via USB EHD, is what you want.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Advise for OP - recently (one or two months ago) someone struggling with RV and dual feed antenna for sat receiver ( not sure about DVR) post his similar question; and he finally did that setup works by himself. And this type of installation must include DP[P] switch!


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

GHerrmann said:


> its only the vip722 with the splitters and diplexers that I am trashing.


When you say splitters and diplexers, are you actually talking about the DPP Separator? If so, that will be useless with your single LNB dish (because I assume it doesn't have a DPP LNB.)

It's possible to hook up a single LNB dish to a 722 to get bare-bones service off of just 119, but it will be quite crippled. You'll only get a portion of the channels, and without a second cable from the dish to the second tuner, the second tuner will not be happy. You'll still be able to watch live TV on the main TV, but won't get anything on the second TV (assuming you have it set to dual mode.) You also will have a heck of a time recording anything, depending on how the Record Plus options are set -- you will not be able to watch one thing live and record another, nor will you be able to record two things. This is because tuner 2 will get no signal.

All of that are limitations to the functionality, but none of it should be trashing your hard drive. My guess there is that you are running into vibrations issues that BattleZone mentions. I don't recommend that you ever have the receiver powered up while in motion. If you do run it in motion, I think that's your problem right there.

I use a ViP722 in my motorhome, and while I have had all of the above mentioned tuner limitations at one time or another, I've never had any hard drive issues. However, I've never tried to operate the receiver when the vehicle is moving or even while the engine is running. In fact, I've connected it through an interlock similar to the front TV interlock that prevents it from ever being on while the ignition is on. I did this specifically because of the potential hard drive shock issues.

I normally run it from a DPP compatible Dish 500, using a single cable and a DPP separator, and I get full functionality from both tuners (although I don't get most of the HD channels.) However, there are times when I use the rooftop single LNB dome. There is only a single cable, and the dome is not DPP compatible, so only the first tuner works, and I have the limitations stated above. I never could get the dome to properly auto-switch between satellites (the dome manufacturer says that's because it's a dual tuner receiver) so I set the dome to always stay on 119. Even when using the dome (which I think closely mirrors your setup) I have never trashed the hard drive.

I think using a dual TV receiver is wonderful, as you can watch one thing on the front TV, and something different in the bedroom, and you still only need a single receiver. Having it be a DVR is also wonderful, as you can watch saved recordings in case the campground has too many trees to get a signal. There are considerations to be aware of, but it does work. Just don't ever have it turned on while you're moving.


----------



## GHerrmann (May 4, 2010)

the vip722 is used in a travel trailer and not set up until all motion is stopped. the unit travels in my truck and is handled gently. the unit is not pluged into 110V until after all connections are made. I have used other single view dvr unit before with no problems, it seems to only happen when I only feed one sat input. temps. should not be a problem either.

I think I may just have to bite the bullet and send Dish network more of my money. Heck whats another $400 - $500 a year on top of the $120 a month they get from me. oh and dont forget the instalation charge for me to put it in the travel trailer


----------

